# Antique Trader Identification and Price Guide book



## TxBottleDigger (Dec 6, 2020)

Is this book wildly used by collectors? I don’t intend on selling any bottles but I believe this can also be used to find the rarity of bottles. In general, what would be the best book for finding out rarity?


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 6, 2020)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Is this book wildly used by collectors? I don’t intend on selling any bottles but I believe this can also be used to find the rarity of bottles. In general, what would be the best book for finding out rarity?
> View attachment 215212


I think it is nice that Mike puts these books out, but as far as value I personally don't care for it.  It is a decent reference to see what kind of bottles are out there.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 7, 2020)

I had an earlier edition of that book.  There's a LOT of incorrect information in mine and it doesn't even attempt to address rarity.  Better to save your money and look at completed auctions on Ebay, though even that won't tell you about rarity.  Really the only way to get that information is through experience and specialized books which are regularly updated.


----------

